# HOME INSPECTION REPORT on the ready?



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

when selling a house, is it a good idea to have a
home inspection report ready for the prospective buyer ?


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

We did. We left it out on the table so folks could see it when we bought the house, when folks were showing it.

Pros and cons to this of course.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Most of these reports aren't worth the paper they are printed on...when I sold my last house, there were three reports done on it...not one agreed or was even close to the others. One of them talked about the aluminum wiring...which killed the deal, even though the house was wired in copper and it was easy to prove (novice buyers trusted a report over their eyes).

I wouldn't pay money to have it done, that being said, to the novice buyer, it may give some a sense of security.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

I think it is more useful for the seller than for the buyer. The buyer will go out and get one done anyways for their own peace of mind - at least I hope they will.

Where it becomes useful for the seller is you will learn of any deficiencies you were not necessarily aware of. It gives you a chance to rectify the deficiencies before the buyer comes in and uses it to negotiate a lower price. For example, you may learn that you have a reversed slope plumbing drain or an inadequate connection. Rather than leaving the buyer to use that against you during negotiations, you can rectify it prior and save yourself the hassle. What may be perceived as a major issue is usually an easy fix. 

You may also learn about deficiencies which are bigger than you can handle. Rather than learning this from the seller and getting disappointed, you will be in a better position to price your house accordingly should you not want to fix it. Also, it lessens the risk of a latent defect popping up after the sale is completed - you don't want to be in court for a latent defect...it can cost you big!

Do your due diligence and advise the prospective buyers what you did. I think your honesty will protrude and will be perceived in a positive manner. Encourage the buyer to perform their own inspection as well since you want to ensure everyone is comfortable with the condition of your home.


----------



## TorontoGuy888 (Nov 4, 2014)

There was one left out at our last purchase...and we put a recent one out when we sold our old place. Neither did any harm to the offers...and they were a nice peace of mind thing for the buyers (ourselves in one case and the buyers of our place in the other).

We were a bit nervous about putting ours out there...but in the end it didn't hurt the quantity/price/conditions of the offers we received.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

As a rule, no. If the buyer wants one, let him get it at his own expense. This is a standard condition in real estate deals. If the buyer doesn't want an inspection, ok. If he does want one, he will be more inclined to trust one done by his own inspector.

There is one exception, I have had a home inspection done when selling a house by the five day method but that is part of selling a house in 5 days.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

If we are being reimbursed, we get a home inspection. For investment properties (we are not reimbursed) we hire a plumber and a carpenter (who we know and have lots of experience) to have a look at the house - this, along with an immediate family member who is an electrician is far, far more valuable than some joe who took some night school courses and bought a headlamp and a fancy laser measure and now does home inspections.

In one instance, because there was some concern over structure, we hired a structural engineer to come in and do a report on the structural integrity of the building.

Highly recommend if you are paying for a house inspection out of your own money to forgo it and hire people who are well versed in the construction field, including engineers and tradespeople. More bang for your buck and, at least for us, it's cheaper than a house inspection.


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> If we are being reimbursed, we get a home inspection. For investment properties (we are not reimbursed) we hire a plumber and a carpenter (who we know and have lots of experience) to have a look at the house - this, along with an immediate family member who is an electrician is far, far more valuable than some joe who took some night school courses and bought a headlamp and a fancy laser measure and now does home inspections.
> 
> In one instance, because there was some concern over structure, we hired a structural engineer to come in and do a report on the structural integrity of the building.
> 
> Highly recommend if you are paying for a house inspection out of your own money to forgo it and hire people who are well versed in the construction field, including engineers and tradespeople. More bang for your buck and, at least for us, it's cheaper than a house inspection.


This may work for you because you have contacts with entrusted, experienced and skilled people.....but who's to say a tradesperson who took some night courses is better than a home inspector who also took some night courses? 

A good home inspector should have the knowledge and experience to detect deficiencies in a home. Home Inspectors get a lot of heat because all of the bad media out there - no one seems to talk about the ones that do a good job, though. I wouldn't knock a home inspector for the bad media out there. 

Just like you can find and trust an experienced tradesman, you can find and trust an experienced home inspector.


----------



## wendi1 (Oct 2, 2013)

I wouldn't even pick it up, if I were a house buyer. I would get my own guy in (not the guy recommended by the real estate agent, either).

I might get a home inspector in before I put a house on the market, just to get a sense of what might come up. Depends.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Mortgage u/w said:


> This may work for you because you have contacts with entrusted, experienced and skilled people.....but who's to say a tradesperson who took some night courses is better than a home inspector who also took some night courses?
> 
> A good home inspector should have the knowledge and experience to detect deficiencies in a home. Home Inspectors get a lot of heat because all of the bad media out there - no one seems to talk about the ones that do a good job, though. I wouldn't knock a home inspector for the bad media out there.
> 
> Just like you can find and trust an experienced tradesman, you can find and trust an experienced home inspector.


If you're going to be buying a house, you best have some experienced, qualified trades people on your contact lists asap. If you don't, then you risk getting screwed when your water pipe leaks at 3 am and you have no clue who to phone. Be prepared.

At least with qualified (ie Journeypersons) you know they have had the minimum number of hours (years - 4 to 5 for a journeyman electrician for example) experience, unlike a house inspector which is unregulated, you don't even need to take night school courses. I know those reputable in the industry are trying to change this, and I certainly hope they do.

Good example, I have a cousin, never worked a day in his life in construction, engineering, or anything even remotely related. Took some night school courses, opened his own business and is now offering house inspection services at well over $500 a pop. He is as busy as can be, with really no knowledge other than some night school courses which were in my opinion, way too short (weeks in length, maybe 12 at the most, once a week for 2-3 hours). I feel sorry for the poor suckers taking his advice.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Call Mike Holmes

Could not stop my self

Buying or selling a house is an emotional experience


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

Addy said:


> Good example, I have a cousin, never worked a day in his life in construction, engineering, or anything even remotely related. Took some night school courses, opened his own business and is now offering house inspection services at well over $500 a pop. He is as busy as can be, with really no knowledge other than some night school courses which were in my opinion, way too short (weeks in length, maybe 12 at the most, once a week for 2-3 hours). I feel sorry for the poor suckers taking his advice.


Obviously, no one is doing proper due diligence when hiring him.


----------

